# Farm Searching



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok so I haven't had a chance to drop this bomb shell here yet since everything has been going on lately. Well the same day that the hubby had to go to the ER we found out that our rent will be increasing this April at the farm we rent. Well it will make it more then what it is worth considering everything that we can't change with this place.

So I am doing some farm shopping! It is kinda fun but I really should be studying as I have a test tomorrow. . . but I would rather be shopping. . .

Well I know this is way out of our range but we can always dream right?

http://knoxville.craigslist.org/reb/3554166996.html

It looks very fancy.

Well even though we are on 80 acres right now we don't use nearly all of the land since it is mostly wooded. Found some nice places but the ones with the good land all have trailers on them. I found some nice log homes with some land but it would take some work to get it all fenced.

So we will probably be moving by summer but will still be in East TN. I just hope we can get something lined up before we have to sign a new lease or at least do some sort of lease loop hole to let us out before the year is up. I think we have thrown our money away long enough 

PS I promise to upload more kid pictures later as I took a ton today after disbudding, but I should really study for a bit before starting to feed.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 13, 2010)

Id rather shop for farms than do school work as well 

Good luck!
There isnt much around here in our price range either.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too bad you aren't in Ohio. We have our home up for sale.

http://www.haringrealty.com/listing...Count=20&SRPage=1&SRPageCount=2&SRPageLinks=6


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm with ya! We've been looking at stuff off and on. We love where we live, but we have no land, just a couple of acres, and no way to expand.

I LOVE the looks of this place....I keep finding it on craigslist and keep thinking...WHY can't they just give it to us, and we'll pay them for it when we sell this place? LOL 
It's gorgeous, and we could do so much with it, but it's not going to happen  at least not right now... but definitely okay to dream!
http://lexington.craigslist.org/reb/3552857118.html

I really hope your able to find a place that you like and will enjoy. What a shame that they decided your rent would go up


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Too bad you aren't in Ohio. We have our home up for sale.
> 
> http://www.haringrealty.com/listing...Count=20&SRPage=1&SRPageCount=2&SRPageLinks=6


Your place is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Too bad you aren't in Ohio. We have our home up for sale.
> 
> http://www.haringrealty.com/listing...Count=20&SRPage=1&SRPageCount=2&SRPageLinks=6


:shocked: Why are you selling??? It's beautiful!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Anyone interested in moving, there are tons of farms big & small for rent/rto in New Mexico. Also www.landwatch.com is a great site!

Kim


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I have been shopping too, but can't seem to win the lottery so I can afford a place... hmm maybe because I don't ever buy a ticket


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh wow ksalvago I just looked at your place, it is awesome! Compared to your place our apartment wouldn't even be suitable for a chicken shack lol!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks! Husband has a 4 hour commute daily. That is why we are moving. Even if he got another job, it would be in the same area. He is tired of commuting that far and I can't blame him.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Thanks! Husband has a 4 hour commute daily. That is why we are moving. Even if he got another job, it would be in the same area. He is tired of commuting that far and I can't blame him.


Omgosh...That is an insane commute! I can't believe he's even done it at all!
I sure hope you guys can find what you are looking for. Will you be buying another farm?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, we already have bought a new place closer. It is only a 1.5 hour commute. We don't want to be too close to the city but he needed something that was an hour or less each way.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

DDFN said:


> So I am doing some farm shopping! It is kinda fun but I really should be studying as I have a test tomorrow. . . but I would rather be shopping. . .
> 
> Well I know this is way out of our range but we can always dream right?
> 
> http://knoxville.craigslist.org/reb/3554166996.html


I think you should try for it! Auctions are Great and you'll probably get it for way less than what it is worth. If you don't get it, you can say at least you tried. We found a home here on 15 acres 4/2 log home at auction. We had already purchased the one we are in now. The home was valued at well over 200 and sold at auction for only 63. I swear we should have bought it anyway and then rented out the home we are in.

I don't know if you are familiar with auctions but here in Georgia you can still do bank financing. You get your pre-approval and then when ou win a bid the bank will have the check ready the next day.

ADDED: I just noticed it's near Pigeon Forge/Knoxville! I love that area! We decided a long time ago that when we retire that's the area we'll move to.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

We just moved here 3 yrs ago and i'm ready to move. I only have 2 acres and want more like 20 or more but hubby doesn't want to  I need more land for my goats lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

JaLyn said:


> We just moved here 3 yrs ago and i'm ready to move. I only have 2 acres and want more like 20 or more but hubby doesn't want to  I need more land for my goats lol


Well we only have about 1.5....and we have been here for 8 years....I'd love to buy a place with even 5 acres!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

ksalvagno: Your place is amazing! I wish we could find something that nice around here. I can understand with the long commute time. We found the perfect place but it was a 2 hour drive. . . not very good. Looking at 1.5 hr or less.

Hoosier: I want that place now!!!! wow very nice! Too bad it's in KY.


Mjgh06: I think if we waited to put in on that auction it may be too late to not get stuck in another lease here. I would love that place though!

I did find a very nice log home but it only has 10 acres, but the house to so nice when found it I told the hubby to bring me a towel because I was drooling soo much!  The most usable place so far is 18 acres with a trailer and small barn. I really would like a log home but the land is more important as we can always get around to building something later on.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

DDFN said:


> ksalvagno: Your place is amazing! I wish we could find something that nice around here. I can understand with the long commute time. We found the perfect place but it was a 2 hour drive. . . not very good. Looking at 1.5 hr or less.
> 
> Hoosier: I want that place now!!!! wow very nice! Too bad it's in KY.
> 
> ...


I'd love to get 18 acres! Is the place in good shape? How about the landscape?

I hear you about the log home....I love those too


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Yes, we already have bought a new place closer. It is only a 1.5 hour commute. We don't want to be too close to the city but he needed something that was an hour or less each way.


That's good to hear, will you be farming?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

NyGoatMom said:


> That's good to hear, will you be farming?


Yep. The goats and chickens will be coming with us.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's good news!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

JaLyn said:


> We just moved here 3 yrs ago and i'm ready to move. I only have 2 acres and want more like 20 or more but hubby doesn't want to  I need more land for my goats lol


Same here! We only have 2 acres, and have outgrown it, but we've been here 5 years. It took us 2 1/2 years to get this place ready enough for goats.

My husband is trying to get his parents a visa to come here, and if they want to stay and make a go of it, we may end up trying to find a farm with 2 houses or something...who knows what the future holds. His dad is a goat farmer, but of course the way they do things there & what they have to deal with are far different than here.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

NyGoatMom said:


> I'd love to get 18 acres! Is the place in good shape? How about the landscape?
> 
> I hear you about the log home....I love those too


It has very usable land but clay dirt. The barn has so called electric ran to it but that's an extension cord lol 3 small stalls and a tack room. So I would have to build another barn. I love the land and the trailer is in good shape but I have seen better. There is one room the carpet is loose and needs to be redone or pulled out and another type flooring put in. I just haven't lived in a trailer in so long I can't really remember the pros and cons of it. Oh the land is completely fenced but 80 to 90 % of it is in barbwire so I would have to redo it, but at least the posts and gates are already there!

But I am drooling over that one house!!!

There is another place with a trailer that is a lot cheaper with almost the same amount of land but no fencing. It's like 17 acres, but we are going to see it this weekend.

The reason the hubby is thinking the cheaper is so that later on we can up grade to more land without being out that much. There is another that is in a national park so that probably wouldn't work even though it says no restrictions.

Hoosier: Any idea when you will find out if his parents will get to come up? I think I remember you working on that some last year? Am I wrong? Best wishes! I hope it works out.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow,sounds like so much to consider.....I hope it all works out for you to get what you want....

[email protected] the electric......too funny


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks! Yeah I cracked up when the ad said has electric and we got there and I was like hummmm I guess technically did does?!?!?!

I hope so too! I may have to post some pics from the dream house later. . .


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes,please do....I try NOT to look at my dream houses....lol....


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

While I would like to have more land for the goats, I would rather be whipped than move. I hate packing, moving, unpacking, and getting everything set back up. I grew up in the military and we moved about every 2 years. I hate moving.

Why not buy a place you like even though it has a trailer/mobile/modular home on it. You could live in the thing and build as money comes available. My mothers cousin did this and the day they made the last payment was the day they moved in. The land and house was paid for. They did a lot of the work themselves so they saved a ton there. Living in a mobile home can be cramped but if your building a house it won't be forever.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!! That's hilarious that they said it has electric and it's extension cords LOL Think if/when we sell this place we could list our barn as having electric since we have extension cords run out to it? LOL Of course we only do that during kidding season, but still! haha...

I really hope your able to find something soon! 
Land here like I said is ridiculous, $25-50,000 an acre. We paid $25,000 an acre for 2 acres plus this old mobile home. We're getting ready to put a new roof on this place, then slowly fix the inside up a bit.

We're not sure how long it will take to get my husband's parents here. We did start on it last fall, but had to stop on it until this year because my husband didn't make what they wanted him to make in order to not need a co sponsor. it's a real pain trying to find someone to co sponsor, and we really don't want to have to worry about that. He made plenty in 2012 to sponsor his parents, we filed the taxes and took everything in to our attorney earlier this week, BUT I think she's sick <the flu is going around>. 
I've never met his parents, and he hasn't seen them since Christmas 2006.
I think he's really hoping they will like it here enough to stay for a while at least, or to come back and forth regularly.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

NyGoatMom: ok but it's fine if you look at mine right? 

crocee: The main one we are looking at for land has the trailer right were you would want to build the house though! We are leaning more towards land but since we are going with the Rural development loan the house/trailer has to be worth so much to get approved. We really have to pick one out that we know will be able to get approved. It is because of this I already had to pass on my dream place. The house wasn't much but was an old farm house and had 33 acres. They wouldn't approve the house to land ratio with the minor home flaws.

Hoosier: See now you have your selling point!!! Barn with electric!!! Wow land up there is pricey! I hope they do get up here soon. Would they be able to take over your place and you get a new one or would you need to buy a place with a bigger home?

Can I ask you a personal question? You can reply by PM if you feel more comfortable that way (if you want to answer). I haven't lived in a trailer since 1997. What are trailers like heat wise now? One we are looking at is an 1996 model and the other is a 2004 model. Would the 96 on be very bad heating and cooling wise? Would the 2004 be any better? My cousin has like a 2010 model and it seems fine but mine was an early 90's model and it was not that great heating and cooling wise.

Ok just thought I would ask.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Dream home pics. . .

Now you can see why I am drooling so much!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

DDFN said:


> Dream home pics. . .
> 
> Now you can see why I am drooling so much!!!


That's nice!!

This is my dream home; 
4 bedroom 2 bath, 18 acres, a creek and a pond, the house is up on a hill, it's a round house. Not normal shape. Holler behind it, plenty of trees, the creek separates 2 pastures. 
In Murphy, North Carolina, about 10 min from Tennessee.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh my I love it!!! When I was younger I actually had told my dad that when I got older and built a house that I wanted use to build a round house!!! hummm maybe land with trailer and then build a round log home???? humm ideas. . . 

That is very pretty! I wish it was in TN.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

I have 43 acres of land...but only about 20 cleared acres. The rest are woods. I'm hoping to get some of it logged this year to clear more land for the goats! The house is by far not my dream house, but I guess I have the rest of my life to make it what I want it, right?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

DDFN said:


> Dream home pics. . .
> 
> Now you can see why I am drooling so much!!!


   
I think I just died..............that is absolutely PERFECT!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

JenVise said:


> I have 43 acres of land...but only about 20 cleared acres. The rest are woods. I'm hoping to get some of it logged this year to clear more land for the goats! The house is by far not my dream house, but I guess I have the rest of my life to make it what I want it, right?


Yep, and having 20 acres cleared...sounds like a dream to me


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

DDFN said:


> Oh my I love it!!! When I was younger I actually had told my dad that when I got older and built a house that I wanted use to build a round house!!! hummm maybe land with trailer and then build a round log home???? humm ideas. . .
> 
> That is very pretty! I wish it was in TN.


That house, I actually lived in, when my parents split that's where my dad lived when mom was in Florida... Lol then we sold it. I actually think it might be back up on the market..


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

DDFN said:


> NyGoatMom: ok but it's fine if you look at mine right?
> 
> crocee: The main one we are looking at for land has the trailer right were you would want to build the house though! We are leaning more towards land but since we are going with the Rural development loan the house/trailer has to be worth so much to get approved. We really have to pick one out that we know will be able to get approved. It is because of this I already had to pass on my dream place. The house wasn't much but was an old farm house and had 33 acres. They wouldn't approve the house to land ratio with the minor home flaws.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what we'd do. Honestly, I'd just love to sell this place and use the $$ towards another place with more land. 
I told him once we get the new roof put on, and try to do a few things inside, we should list it to see if we get any offers. Actually the man who owns the farm behind us has said if we ever decided to sell this place to let him know as he'd be interested <he wants to build a house back in the woods lol>.
I love it here, love the location, just wish we could squeeze out a few more acres ::sigh::
I just envision living off of a quiet country road, not being too terribly far from town though. We live on a very busy country road, a lot of tourists here during the warm months, etc.

Our mobile home is OLD...haha. It's not insulated as great as a lot of the newer mobile homes. This thing needs a lot of work/updates, but between needing a new roof <whoever was paid to redo the roof about 10 years ago did a lousy job!>.  We're planning to probably get metal roofing.
We have electric heat, and keep our thermostat at 69 during the winter and in the mid 70s in the summer <or it gets too cold>. During the winter on cold nights like tonight, it gets chilly in here, especially in the computer room. Again, it's an older mobile home. 
My friend had gotten a new mobile home back in 2001 and it was awesome, warm in the winter, cold in the summer, total electric and wasn't too expensive. I think it was a 16x80, 3bdrm. 
This I believe is something like 28x86? Our electric bill runs around $120 at peak time in the winter, and about $80-90 some months, and a little cheaper other months. BUT, I do think it all depends on your electric company, some have higher rates.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

You should move to NH we neeeed more goat farmers here!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Goatzrule said:


> You should move to NH we neeeed more goat farmers here!


Well if thats a reason I'm voting New Mexico!!! I could only find one registered breeder within 6 hours... only 2 in the state!!

And check the price on this.... We are "Fixer uppers" at heart & love this property!! http://www.landwatch.com/Socorro-County-New-Mexico-Farms-and-Ranches-for-sale/pid/204960286


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

serenityfarmnm said:


> Well if thats a reason I'm voting New Mexico!!! I could only find one registered breeder within 6 hours... only 2 in the state!!
> 
> And check the price on this.... We are "Fixer uppers" at heart & love this property!! http://www.landwatch.com/Socorro-County-New-Mexico-Farms-and-Ranches-for-sale/pid/204960286


Wow, the price is good, but it looks soooo dry there! Lol...I am so used to N.England and the immediate areas. We have such rich soil here..


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> I'm not sure what we'd do. Honestly, I'd just love to sell this place and use the $$ towards another place with more land.
> I told him once we get the new roof put on, and try to do a few things inside, we should list it to see if we get any offers. Actually the man who owns the farm behind us has said if we ever decided to sell this place to let him know as he'd be interested <he wants to build a house back in the woods lol>.
> I love it here, love the location, just wish we could squeeze out a few more acres ::sigh::
> I just envision living off of a quiet country road, not being too terribly far from town though. We live on a very busy country road, a lot of tourists here during the warm months, etc.
> ...


Thank you for all the information. hummm it is making the 2004 model one look better already. Well right now we have both gas and electric heat. I actually really love the gas heat but we use that more for back up when the electric is out. Well the place we are renting now needs a new roof so we run the dehumidifier often which also uses power so I am pretty sure our electric cost would either be close to the same or maybe even a little less then. Thanks for estimate. Last month ours was $200 which is the highest it has been but we are having to run the dehumidifier and a few number of heat lambs more often. A few months ago it was around $86 so a lot has changed here.

If you guys lived down here I know a metal company that has great prices and does good work. They are only about 10 minutes from here.

Goatzrule: I actually spent some time in NH during my undergrad. It is beautiful up there and in MA. I spent a lot of time around westford and tewksbury. First time I tried to find Alewife I ended up in West Concord took the train to the subway and then the subway into Boston. Yup people could tell I was a lost southern gal 

emilieanne: it is a very nice looking house. I bet it was fun to live in!

NyGoatMom: Don't die. I know it is so perfect but really want more land. . . but pretty. . . more land. . . but nice home with garage. . need land

Out been up since 4:30 probably can tell I could use some sleep lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

LOL....I know how you feel...I keep building more coops....need a new roof on the house...but a place for another breed....but I need a new carpet....lol


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Wow, the price is good, but it looks soooo dry there! Lol...I am so used to N.England and the immediate areas. We have such rich soil here..


Our soil is actually really rich, that particular area is a bit higher up in the state with lower elevation than we have which means snow melt for more moisture. I was talked into movin here from Ohio & I love it!! Raw land up north goes for a song...http://www.landwatch.com/Torrance-County-New-Mexico-Farms-and-Ranches-for-sale/pid/144004145


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Now that's beautiful.....


----------



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol sounds like everyone on here needs more property or less animals! Man, I can relate! My husband and I downgraded... Or upgraded depending on how you look at it. We had a 2200 sq ft home and five acres in Lake Charles, La ($113,000) We moved to lil ol Picayune, MS and found 20 beautiful acres,7 cleared, with a pond and a creek... And a singlewide trailer for 80,000. I'm happier with our land here but I can't wait to build a house! Actually planning on doing a Morton building( bottom story-barn, second story-house)


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

serenityfarmnm said:


> Well if thats a reason I'm voting New Mexico!!! I could only find one registered breeder within 6 hours... only 2 in the state!!
> 
> And check the price on this.... We are "Fixer uppers" at heart & love this property!! http://www.landwatch.com/Socorro-County-New-Mexico-Farms-and-Ranches-for-sale/pid/204960286


 To be a a small farm that only has 1milker,2yearlings,and a weather. And just so happed little miss milker after two trys she did not get breed.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

rednekrivieraranch said:


> Lol sounds like everyone on here needs more property or less animals! Man, I can relate! My husband and I downgraded... Or upgraded depending on how you look at it. We had a 2200 sq ft home and five acres in Lake Charles, La ($113,000) We moved to lil ol Picayune, MS and found 20 beautiful acres,7 cleared, with a pond and a creek... And a singlewide trailer for 80,000. I'm happier with our land here but I can't wait to build a house! Actually planning on doing a Morton building( bottom story-barn, second story-house)


We are on a Land contract "Rent to own" here but the hubby is currently doing some electrical work that gets him paid with 9.5 beautiful acres of raw land 1.5 hrs SW of here... A Morton building you say...... interesting LoL you have any links?


----------



## rednekrivieraranch (Dec 6, 2012)

serenityfarmnm said:


> We are on a Land contract "Rent to own" here but the hubby is currently doing some electrical work that gets him paid with 9.5 beautiful acres of raw land 1.5 hrs SW of here... A Morton building you say...... interesting LoL you have any links?


Yes! Morton buildings are beautiful! They have a fb too, you can see some of their custom designs .









This is what I have in mind 

mortonbuildings.com


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

When my kids get grown I want a larger piece of land. I want at least 50 acres. It would be nice to win the lottery. Then I could get whatever I want.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay, so I found my dream farm....it's only $13,970,000, that's not too bad....right? 
I've actually been to this farm a few times, it's so lovely. Such a shame they decided to sell <their kids aren't into horses, and they decided to sell while they were at the top of the game...>

http://lexington.craigslist.org/reb/3617060018.html


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> Okay, so I found my dream farm....it's only $13,970,000, that's not too bad....right?
> I've actually been to this farm a few times, it's so lovely. Such a shame they decided to sell <their kids aren't into horses, and they decided to sell while they were at the top of the game...>
> 
> http://lexington.craigslist.org/reb/3617060018.html


 Do you know how many goats we could raise there??????


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

JenVise said:


> Do you know how many goats we could raise there??????


Exactly! And with that training track, I bet we'd be able to start a new sport in goat racing LOL State of the art breeding facility, whew, so many options!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

And to think something that magnificent is so close to home!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Okay, so I found my dream farm....it's only $13,970,000, that's not too bad....right?
> I've actually been to this farm a few times, it's so lovely. Such a shame they decided to sell <their kids aren't into horses, and they decided to sell while they were at the top of the game...>
> 
> http://lexington.craigslist.org/reb/3617060018.html


Ok that's it we all need to go in together and start a big goat business there!!! I think you showed this to me before. wow I think I need a bib! 

Oh we looked at a very nice place this weekend but it's under 10 acres. . . but it just may work. . . trying to figure it out. . . I will keep you posted


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope it works out for you! I know how stressful it can be trying to find a place.

It sure would be nice to get a big farm and work together on it with someone! Have our own little herds then have a big herd to share & work. I was thinking about that earlier! With my husband trying to bring his parents here, and if they liked it enough to stay a while... his dad raises so many down in Mexico, he'd just have to get acclimated to the problems we have here <parasites, etc.>, and what is in demand here, but I thought it would be neat if we farmed together and learned from each other.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow, all these places would be 1 million plus here where I live. They are amazing properties!


----------

